# Arthur's Day - Any freebies?



## SlurrySlump (24 Sep 2010)

I'm just wondering if there were any freebies yesterday in local pubs etc to celebrate Arthur's Day. Free pints?  Half price pints? etc. or was it all pay as you go?


----------



## Feardorcha (24 Sep 2010)

2 for 1 in my local & 3e a pint in the other


----------



## thedaras (24 Sep 2010)

Went to the Hopstore,saw Snow patrol,westlife,manic street preachers.
Pints were 4e.
10 euro for the ticket,so that was a bargain.


----------



## RMCF (25 Sep 2010)

Anything on in the outskirts of this country (where we also consume Guinness)?

Answer: very little !!

People live outside Dublin too.


----------



## thedaras (25 Sep 2010)

I know loads of people who live in different parts of the country and there seemed to be a lot going on.Just checked the Guinness website and the photos show a lot of people in different areas having a ball?


----------



## Complainer (26 Sep 2010)

Isn't it great to see so many people going out of their way and spending their hard-earned to keep the Morketing Dept of Diageo in bonuses?


----------



## thedaras (26 Sep 2010)

Complainer said:


> Isn't it great to see so many people going out of their way and spending their hard-earned to keep the Morketing Dept of Diageo in bonuses?


Yes, and drinking something made in Ireland and keeping the employees ,employed,bar men,waiting staff , brewery staff etc oh and yes marketing staff.


----------



## Complainer (26 Sep 2010)

thedaras said:


> Yes, and drinking something made in Ireland and keeping the employees ,employed,bar men,waiting staff , brewery staff etc oh and yes marketing staff.



Don't forget all those hospital staff in A&E, Gardai, bouncers, the guys who hose down the puke from the pavements in the morning, etc etc.


----------



## thedaras (26 Sep 2010)

Complainer said:


> Don't forget all those hospital staff in A&E, Gardai, bouncers, the guys who hose down the puke from the pavements in the morning, etc etc.



Well in fairness I don't think we can blame Guinness on that entirely, there's many other drinks company's who do similar marketing,ie bulmers comedy festival,Heineken rugby...

Maybe personal responsibility comes into play?

I don't see that type of carry on anytime I'm in France,Italy etc.

As Bulmers might say, your mixing your apples and pears..
However I do see your point.


----------



## DB74 (26 Sep 2010)

No harm in a few drinks IMO

People not handling their drink isn't really Diageo's fault


----------



## z107 (27 Sep 2010)

> No harm in a few drinks IMO


Yes there is.

Just like cigarettes, alcohol does do harm. Heart disease, dementia, cancer, alcoholism, diabetes and stroke, for example.
There are studies that suggest that low consumption has beneficial effects, but alcohol is far from benign.

Another reason I stopped going to the pub, is because of lack of choice. For some reason most pubs only have the bland hineken/carlesburg/guinness on offer, and hardly any alcohol free beers. I've drunk alcohol free czech beer that's far nicer than these.


----------



## DB74 (27 Sep 2010)

I despair


----------



## micmclo (27 Sep 2010)

Relax umop3p!sdn, a bit of a preaching post there

There is no harm in a few drinks, and most pubs will have Becks or Erdinger Alkohol Frei for the non drinkers too

What I want to know is what happened to pint bottles of Cidona, not seen them in years


----------



## SlugBreath (27 Sep 2010)

Any other freebies on Arthur's Day?


----------



## z107 (27 Sep 2010)

I don't mean to preach, but it does annoy me that guinness is free to advertise alcohol, and even has an 'Arthur's' day, however, headshops etc are quashed.


Ultimately, it doesn't really bother me that much anyway, although it is disappointing that we can't get proper drink in Irish pubs.


----------



## Complainer (27 Sep 2010)

thedaras said:


> Well in fairness I don't think we can blame Guinness on that entirely, there's many other drinks company's who do similar marketing,ie bulmers comedy festival,Heineken rugby...


"It wasn't my fault, Miss - all the other boys were doing it too".

I thought we moved on from those kinds of excuses when we left 3rd class in primary school.


----------



## Sunny (27 Sep 2010)

Complainer said:


> "It wasn't my fault, Miss - all the other boys were doing it too".
> 
> I thought we moved on from those kinds of excuses when we left 3rd class in primary school.


 
Eh? 

It was a marketing coup by Guinness but nobody was forced to go to a pub and buy Guinness or any sort of alcohol. I was out and I didn't see any more people falling over and getting sick than usual. As a matter of fact, things seemed to be a lot more under control. I got to see some great bands and a lot of money was raised for charity. I also spoke to some tourists who really enjoyed the idea. 

I had 4 pints and a good night. Should I feel guilty or something? 

Fair play to Guinness is what I say. I hope their morketing department did get a bonus.


----------



## thedaras (27 Sep 2010)

opps.sorry posted inadvertantly


----------



## thedaras (27 Sep 2010)

Complainer said:


> "It wasn't my fault, Miss - all the other boys were doing it too".
> 
> I thought we moved on from those kinds of excuses when we left 3rd class in primary school.



Oh Dear GOD.. draw your own conclusions on that response!


----------



## DB74 (27 Sep 2010)

You can hardly blame Diageo's marketing department (or Heineken's or Bulmer's) if people can't handle their drink.


----------



## thedaras (27 Sep 2010)

umop3p!sdn said:


> I don't mean to preach, but it does annoy me that guinness is free to advertise alcohol, and even has an 'Arthur's' day, however, headshops etc are quashed.
> 
> 
> Ultimately, it doesn't really bother me that much anyway, although it is disappointing that we can't get proper drink in Irish pubs.



You are being very mysterious today first you post " WTF" ( I hadnt a clue what that meant )but  I later found out,is bad language and text speak,then you say we " cant get a proper Drink in Irish pubs".

Will you tell us what you think is a proper drink? And let us know what your text language means...


----------



## thedaras (27 Sep 2010)

DB74 said:


> You can hardly blame Diageo's marketing department (or Heineken's or Bulmer's) if people can't handle their drink.



Watch that space, they will find someone other than themselves to blame..


----------



## Complainer (27 Sep 2010)

DB74 said:


> You can hardly blame Diageo's marketing department (or Heineken's or Bulmer's) if people can't handle their drink.


Likewise, I presume you don't blame head shops if people can't handle their dodgy XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX? And you don't blame the street dealers when people can't handle their estascy, or heroin  or cocaine - right?


----------



## thedaras (27 Sep 2010)

Dont forget to blame McDonalds for those who over eat, to blame the car manufacturer for allowing cars have the capacity to go over 120 km,to blame Nestle for coffee addiction .


----------



## DB74 (27 Sep 2010)

ecstasy, cocaine, & heroin are all illegal AFAIK, as indeed are "dodgy XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX" previously sold in head shops. Alcohol is perfectly legal (whether it's a good law or a bad law it's still the law!) so why shouldn't it be advertised and marketed. Thousands upon thousands of people worldwide are capable of enjoying it responsibly so why should their enjoyment be curtailed by a minority who can't handle it.


----------



## Sunny (27 Sep 2010)

Complainer said:


> Likewise, I presume you don't blame head shops if people can't handle their dodgy XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX? And you don't blame the street dealers when people can't handle their estascy, or heroin or cocaine - right?


 
Anyone stupid enough to go to a head shop deserves what happens them. 

Would you prefer your child to enjoy a few pints of guinness watching a band or hanging with friends or would you prefer him injecting himself with heroin or shoving cocaine up his nose. I am willing to bet there are way more people who drink who aren't alcoholics than there are heroin/cocaine users who aren't addicts.


----------



## Complainer (27 Sep 2010)

DB74 said:


> ecstasy, cocaine, & heroin are all illegal AFAIK, as indeed are "dodgy XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX" previously sold in head shops. Alcohol is perfectly legal (whether it's a good law or a bad law it's still the law!) so why shouldn't it be advertised and marketed. Thousands upon thousands of people worldwide are capable of enjoying it responsibly so why should their enjoyment be curtailed by a minority who can't handle it.


I never said it shouldn't be advertised or marketed. I do despair just a little at those who should know better than to fall for the advertising/marketing.


----------



## thedaras (27 Sep 2010)

To Sunny and To DB74..hahahahaa;;At last ,..reasonable , informed,mature,arguments ,not resorting to name calling..phew..


----------



## DB74 (27 Sep 2010)

Complainer said:


> I do despair just a little at those who should know better than to fall for the advertising/marketing.


 
I agree


----------



## z107 (27 Sep 2010)

> ecstasy, cocaine, & heroin are all illegal AFAIK, as indeed are "dodgy XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX" previously sold in head shops. Alcohol is perfectly legal (whether it's a good law or a bad law it's still the law!) so why shouldn't it be advertised and marketed.


Ecstacy, cocaine and heroin weren't always illegal. Alcohol has been illegal in various jurisdictions throughout history.
The legality of a product is fleeting, and irrelevant. Alcohol causes damage regardless of legality.


----------



## DB74 (27 Sep 2010)

People have died from drinking too much water

Should we ban water?


----------



## Ciaraella (27 Sep 2010)

Complainer said:


> I do despair just a little at those who should know better than to fall for the advertising/marketing.


 
We didn't all 'fall for the advertising'
i like Guinness, like snow patrol, enjoy live music and was happy to pay a tenner to go see a few bands in the storehouse and thought €4 was an ok price for a pint in town - it doesn't mean i'm somehow falling for something.


----------



## Complainer (27 Sep 2010)

If you think that €4 is an OK price (because of the usual overpricing), then you did indeed fall for something.

But it's really the big picture issue that concerns me. Diageo attempt to make this a cultural event, but it is really just another lame excuse for a ****up. This is in a country where alcohol drains money out of family budgets and ties up a huge amount of our hospital resources, both in A&E at the front-end, and in addiction and mental health issues at the back-end. 

But we all just pretend that we're the tough, hard real men, and anyone who can't hold their drink is the fool. We're all the fools.


----------



## thedaras (27 Sep 2010)

Alcohol has been around for thousands of years, and will be around for thousands more.

 I read somewhere recently that the majority of alcohol produced in Ireland is exported, and given that most other countries have a mature attitude to alcohol consumption, I guess you could say that the problem is not alcohol, but the way in which it is consumed.

Ireland clearly needs to be more mature in the way it consumes alcohol - the drinks manufacturers make and sell alcohol that's their job. It is up to the people and politicians to decide how we should consume alcohol - lots of other countries  have a more mature attitude. I think we will get there eventually, once we have sorted out the banks, unemployment, emigration, the health service, the political system.......responsibly........


----------

